# E-Mail mit Parallels Confixx einrichten



## sight011 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bei P. Confixx eine email adresse eingerichtet.
WebSpace ist bei planet-hosting.

Jedoch ****t es nicht. 

ich habe pop3 und eine einfache weiterleitung probiert. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt?

 deprimierend


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (25. Februar 2011)

In der Regel ist das unter Confixx kein Problem. Auch als Host lässt sich hier wenig so verstellen, dass es nicht mehr geht.

Könntest du das Problem noch ein wenig präziser formulieren?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Sebastian Apprecht


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2011)

Es ging dann plötzlich als ich auf Einstellungen und Identitäten gegangen bin und dort die emailadresse + Identität eingetragen hatte. 

Jetzt aber noch einmal ne Frage ich nutze kein Thunderbird bis jetzt, aber was muss man da alles eintragen um sein POP3 Postfach einzurichten?

Bzw. Woher bekomm ich die angaben für Posteingang / -ausgang? 

Weißt Du das vielleicht Sebastian?


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo sight011,
du hast sicherlich bei "planet-hosting" auch eine Domain wie z.B. "domain.de". Der Mailserver (SMTP sowie POP3) ist dann oft "mail.domain.de". Es kann natürlich auch variieren, genaueres erfährst du mittels eines MX-Lookups (wie unter http://www.mxtoolbox.com/) oder durch Nachfrage bei deinem Provider.
Der Benutzername ist gleich dem Postfachnamen und das Passwort ist das dem Passwort, dass du bei dem Anlegen des Postfaches erstellt hast.
Der SMTP-Server benötigt eine Authentifizierung! Das musst du durch setzen eines Hakens aktivieren. Als komfortable Mailprogrammlösung kannst du dir evtl. Windows Live Mail mal ansehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Balve,
Sebastian


----------

